
Who maintains RPM? (2006) - yuhong
https://lwn.net/Articles/196523/
======
yuhong
Yes, the Poettering/systemd/Red Hat mess reminds me of this.

~~~
yuhong
I have a hard time finding a hire date for Poettering at Red Hat BTW. It looks
like Jeff Johnson was hired at Red Hat in 1998.

